# Conf. Finals Game 4 (05/24/11), Bulls @ Heat



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

* @ *









*
EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS – GAME FOUR, ROAD GAME TWO
TUESDAY, MAY 24, 2011 – 7:30 P.M. CDT
AMERICANAIRLINES ARENA
TNT / ESPN RADIO / ESPN 1000 AM / WPPN 106.7 FM
*

Game 1: Miami @ Chicago – Sunday, May 15, BULLS WON 103-82
Game 2: Miami @ Chicago – Wednesday, May 18, HEAT WON 85-75 
Game 3: Chicago @ Miami – Sunday, May 22, HEAT WON 96-85
Game 4: Chicago @ Miami – Tuesday, May 24, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 5: Miami @ Chicago – Thursday, May 26, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 6: Chicago @ Miami – Saturday, May 28, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 7: Miami @ Chicago – Monday, May 30, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
All games: TNT / ESPN Radio / ESPN 1000AM

Bulls' playoff history vs Miami
2011 EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS - HEAT LEADS 2-1
2007 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 4-0)
2006 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (HEAT WON 4-2)
1997 EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS (BULLS WON 4-1)
1996 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 3-0)
1992 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 3-0)

VS. HEAT ALL-TIME IN PLAYOFFS
ALL-TIME ............... BULLS lead 17-7
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 2 Losses
BULLS HOME STREAK .........1 Loss
BULLS ROAD STREAK ..............1 Loss
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BULLS VS. HEAT ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ................... Bulls Lead 47-37
BULLS CURRENT STREAK ..... 3 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK ............ 2 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ............... 1 Win

BULLS VS. HEAT THIS SEASON
Jan. 15 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 99-96
Feb. 24 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 93-89
Mar. 06 @ Miami – BULLS WON 87-86


Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (62-20)*

Playoffs (9-5)
Homen 6-2
Road 3-3

Regular Seaon
Home 36-5
Road 26-15
Div 15-1
EConf 39-13
WConf 23-7

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: 93.4 (Opp: 87.7)
RPG: 43.6 (Opp: 36.9)
APG: 20.3 (Opp: 17.0)
SPG: 7.21 (Opp: 7.07)
BPG: 6.71 (Opp: 6.07)
TO: 13.3 (Opp: 13.4)
FG%: .428 (Opp: .438)
FT%: .790 (Opp: .776)
3p%: .337 (Opp: .318)

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Derrick Rose - PG - 27.6 pts, 4.4 reb, 7.8 ast
Keith Bogans- SG - 5.1 pts, 1.3 reb, 0.6 ast
Luol Deng - SF - 16.6 pts, 6.5 reb, 2.6 ast
Carlos Boozer - PF - 12.6 pts, 9.9 reb, 1.8 ast
Joakim Noah - C - 9.1 pts, 10.1 reb, 2.1 blk

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: Rose 27.6, Deng 16.6
Rebounds: Noah 10.1, Boozer 9.9
Assists: Rose 7.8, Deng 2.6
Steals: Deng 1.43, Rose 1.36
Blocks: Noah 2.07, Gibson 1.57

FG%: Thomas .615, Gibson .597
FT%: Deng .836, Boozer .830
3FG%: Korver .457, Bogans 0.449

*Injury report*
Omer Asik (muscle strain in his left leg) is day-to-day.
Keith Bogans (right ankle), Carlos Boozer (right foot, turf toe) and Luol Deng (lower back) are probable.

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Miami Heat (58-24)*

Playoffs (10-3)
Home 7-0
Road 3-3

Regular Seaon
Home 30-11
Road 28-13
EConf 38-14
WConf 20-10

*Probable Heat starters*
Mike Bibby - PG
Dwayne Wade - SG
LeBron James - SF
Chris Bosh - PF
Joel Anthony - C

*Injury report*
-


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mike McGraw lays out how the Bulls can even the series:



> It can be done. They were competitive in Games 2 and 3, but need to avoid a few bad mistakes.
> 
> Half court alert: Probably the easiest problem to fix is the half-court slumber defense. Twice in Game 3, Carlos Boozer stepped too far forward and ended up clearing out the basket area for an easy dunk. Heat center Joel Anthony doesn’t even try to score, but the Bulls gave him a free dunk in the first quarter.
> 
> They also gave up too many easy looks off simple screen plays. That can’t be the way Tom Thibodeau taught them to guard.


more here: http://blogs.dailyherald.com/node/5745


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is going to be the definition of chippy basketball. The Bulls know if they drop it, it's as good as done. Miami knows if they drop it, they hand all momentum back to the Bulls heading back to Chicago. Should be a good one.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd like to see an enforcer out there for the Bulls, to take some of the more "delicate" Heat players out so to speak...or at least make them think twice.

Big Sexy, anyone?


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, yeah... Big Sexy must be the answer. While we're at it, throw the White Mamba at them too. :lol:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

big game tonight


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Put up or shut up time.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 97- Heat 89


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

LOVE the energy so far.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

That was a flagrant, clearly pushed Boozer from behind and dont even get me started on the non clear path foul that was not called in our favor. Its ok.. the energy is fantastic but they need to stop shooting 3's.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ball movement and rebounding is what's making the game the way it is. Miami is so slow on their rotations.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls revert back to stupid mode and settle for bad shots and slowing down the tempo.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Continue trying to run their stupid useless offense and they are now getting hammered. Thibs is making NO ADJUSTMENTS at all. Korver getting torched 3 games in a row now, Asik brought out to foul people and leaving CJ out there too long... Try SOMETHING DIFFERENT!!!! jEsus


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

oh wtf is up with mike millers thumbs!? it looks like its gripping tape to have a better handle on the ball. i think hes cheating.....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> oh wtf is up with mike millers thumbs!? it looks like its gripping tape to have a better handle on the ball. i think hes cheating.....


His thumb is what kept him out of most of the season. Kind of a brace I guess.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Faster tempo and they cut the lead to 3 now... WHY IS THIS NO FREAKING SURPRISE. Keep it up, don't settle for bad shots.. Play like its the last damn game of your life!


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

ATTENTION, DERRICK. Stop shooting 3's.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Omfg Derrick Rose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> ATTENTION, DERRICK. Stop shooting 3's.


I think he got the Memo, he just threw down 2 monster dunks and posterized Joel Anthony.. WOW.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We seriously need to cool it a bit with the high screen and roll... all it is doing is bringing an extra defender to double team Rose. Boozer can do it on occasion because he can actually hit the open 15 foot J that results from the double team but we're using this play way too frequently with Noah and others and it is ****ing up our spacing.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> We seriously need to cool it a bit with the high screen and roll... all it is doing is bringing an extra defender to double team Rose. Boozer can do it on occasion because he can actually hit the open 15 foot J that results from the double team but we're using this play way too frequently with Noah and others and it is ****ing up our spacing.


It at times just looks like Thib's pride is getting in the way, hes refusing to make adjustments but when the Bulls actually RUN it works. Granted they can't do it every possession because they will get tired but they need to keep it up. That high screen and roll is not working like you said and at times I just don't know why they keep Korver out there but at some point you gotta throw everything at these guys, Kurt Thomas and even Butler might just give you that one game spark like Haslem did for them in game 2.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Anytime the Refs want to be fair and give Rose a call when he drives to the basket would be sweet.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

25 FT's to 10 Bulls FT's go figure.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Not sure that "fair" term exists in David Stern's NBA vocabulary anymore. This is what happens when a lawyer is the commissioner of the NBA.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

im telling u miller is cheating with those gripped up hands....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Atlanta Bulls showed up again and gave the lead back up.. dumb shots and slowing the pace of the game and what a surprise the lead back to Miami.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thibs for some reason has gotten away from the regular 4th quarter rotation, and I think it is a mistake. All series long it seems he's been keeping Rose in to start the 4th quarter - I'd prefer he trusted the second unit and brought Rose in around the 8 or 9 minute mark so that he has a little more energy down the stretch.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Infuriating coaching by Thibs, HES SO FUking stubborned. The Bulls half court game SUCKS, up tempo just take it to them.... Come ON!!! 

Lebron James 10 FTA's
Bulls 11 FTA's 

Give me a break.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

For your consideration, Kyle Korver. Not Clutch. Way to not show up buddy.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Finally.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Bosh draws a foul on Joakim. Miami to the line again.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Flagrant One on Boozer. Bosh hits the ground.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Don't nobody tell me the Ref's aren't giving this damn game to the HEat, Rose GOT FOULED BOOZER GOT FOULED NOPE, Alien FACE gets a flagrant wow... BS BS BS.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

and no one guards Miller at all. yeesh.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

NBA gotta love it. LMAO at these call's.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

OK, that was just retarded. I'm sorry I don't know what else to call that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Lets predict what happens next... 75% Foul call, 25% Lebron makes a layup.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

D-Rose missing crucial FT.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well I got Foul correct just not the one I expected.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok. I Would Not Have Predicted That!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rose had a step on Lebron with his first cross over, he should have driven to the basket. Silly mental mistake, that might cost the Bulls the game.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Of course, the Bulls waste the possession. OVERTIME. :banghead:


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Brick City. and yet another shot clock violation.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Boozer you prick.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Tom Thib's offense sucks.. there I said it.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

One step forward, Two steps back.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Bulls just shooting themselves in the foot now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I love Derrick but they should take his MVP away. What a pathetic showing in this series. It truly hurts me to say that


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow!!! SMH.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Disaster in every sense of the word.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I really thought rose would play well this series. Instead he has killed us. So many bad decisions and so little offensive production. Even a below average series for him and we are probably up 3 1. Just a shame.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Not gonna happen. Derrick killed us tonight. Painful as that is to admit. Not sure the Bulls even have a last stand in them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I really thought rose would play well this series. Instead he has killed us. So many bad decisions and so little offensive production. Even a below average series for him and we are probably up 3 1. Just a shame.


Everyone killed us, Noah is having a HORRIBLE SERIES, Boozer surprisingly has played ok offensively. Deng's inability to break down any defense hurts too. Rose can't score against this defense.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Valiant effort. It wasn't lack of effort that lost this one. Amazing this was the first time Bulls lost 3 in a row all season. Just isn't meant to be. 

The part that sticks in the craw isn't that the Bulls didn't win the series (they've exceed our expectations), it's that justice probably won't be served against Miami. They are everything that's wrong with professional sports. And the fans and Miami apologists who defend them...having to put up with that for 6 months will be unbearable, I might need to take a hiatus from basketball for a while. 

As for Rose...he earned his MVP trophy. It's a regular season award, something Lebron James forfeited by going to Miami. If not, then let's strip dozen others of the trophy. You know what though, you know Rose is killing himself over this loss, and his performance. The MVP award is the last thing he cares about anymore. You can bet the farm he uses this to fuel his improvements this off-season. I've rarely seen a player acquire and build skills at his rate so you know he will fix his limitations. A more consistent 3-ball, improved scoring efficiency, studying the playbooks, scouting opponents...people forget this is only his THIRD season, and he is 22 yrs old.

And, it goes without saying Bulls management have their work cut out for them. Against playoff caliber D, you've gotta be able to score the ball, and there were red flags all season on the Bulls offense. I'm not blaming anyone, it was worth a try but clearly Rose needs help. Standing pat this off-season will not produce another 62-win season; it simply doesn't work like that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe we are asking too much for a 6'3 PG, hes the entire offense for us and the Heat have just MADE IT priority #1 to wall him off, to keep him from going off. Nobody is capable of making the Heat pay, nobody. I also have to put a lot of blame on Thibs, the guy does not make any adjustments offensively , Kurt Thomas and Butler should have played a lil bit, just to try something. Miami has tried Chalmers, Haslem, Miller even that old center from the Hornets. 

Eric Spoelstra has EASILY out coached Thibs, its not even close.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Maybe we are asking too much for a 6'3 PG, hes the entire offense for us and the Heat have just MADE IT priority #1 to wall him off, to keep him from going off. Nobody is capable of making the Heat pay, nobody. I also have to put a lot of blame on Thibs, the guy does not make any adjustments offensively , Kurt Thomas and Butler should have played a lil bit, just to try something. Miami has tried Chalmers, Haslem, Miller even that old center from the Hornets.
> 
> Eric Spoelstra has EASILY out coached Thibs, its not even close.


The thing that's so ironic about this is that Rose haters constantly played up the Bulls supporting cast to argue Rose didn't deserve MVP. 

After witnessing this series I don't know how you can deny the fact that the Bulls have few weapons offensively. Turns out Danny Granger was right...you stop Rose, you stop the Bulls. Miami just happened to form the game strategy and have the horses to pull it off. Double teaming out by the 3-pt line will do that when you don't have another playmaker on the roster (hell, even Lebron in Cleveland had Mo Williams and Delonte West who can make things happen...Rose has CJ Watson). That is exactly why I say Bulls management has their off-season work cut out for them. (Speaking of Delonte West, if that guy weren't such a nut job I'd be pining for him heavily...perfect skill set for what the Bulls need)


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Speaking of Delonte West, if that guy weren't such a nut job I'd be pining for him heavily...perfect skill set for what the Bulls need


What better way to get revenge on LeBron than to beat him next year with Delonte on our team?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Delonte West isn't enough by himself.

But yeah, I'd welcome him.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

It ain't over til the fat lady sings! And she's warming up the pipes right now.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

Honestly I don't know what the Bulls can do now. I agree K Thomas and R Butler should play a lil but it might be a lil too late.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey, at least we beat them 3-0 during the regular season.

LOL.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The thing that's so ironic about this is that Rose haters constantly played up the Bulls supporting cast to argue Rose didn't deserve MVP.
> 
> After witnessing this series I don't know how you can deny the fact that the Bulls have few weapons offensively. Turns out Danny Granger was right...you stop Rose, you stop the Bulls. Miami just happened to form the game strategy and have the horses to pull it off. Double teaming out by the 3-pt line will do that when you don't have another playmaker on the roster (hell, even Lebron in Cleveland had Mo Williams and Delonte West who can make things happen...Rose has CJ Watson). That is exactly why I say Bulls management has their off-season work cut out for them. (Speaking of Delonte West, if that guy weren't such a nut job I'd be pining for him heavily...perfect skill set for what the Bulls need)


Just look at the Heat, Lebron went through a stretch where he could not hit a shot and made a bunch of dumb plays but they have guys like Bosh and Wade that can pick him up. They can't double Lebron because of Bosh and Wade. Look how easy it was for Lebron to rack up the stats.

We need a 2 guard who can go off for 30 from time to time (JR Smith, Jason Richardson, Jamal Crawford, Aaron Afflalo to a lesser extent) 

We need a 5 who can score with some post moves.. None that I can currently think of that are available. 

And we need a backup 3 who can handle the ball because Deng's in ability to dribble hurt us big time in this series. 

More size and athleticism would be nice too. For the life of me I can't remember the last time we converted a great alley oop.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

The little engine that could, couldn't.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

No pressure on the Bulls, I think they win game 5.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know. I don't think this team gets up for a Game 5. They fought as hard as they could in regulation of this game, and Miami was just too strong in the end. Derrick hasn't shown those flashes of brilliance in the first 4 games...I don't expect him to just turn it on like a light switch in Game 5. After all, if it were that easy the Bulls wouldn't be down 1-3.

Stick a fork in them.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> I don't know. I don't think this team gets up for a Game 5. They fought as hard as they could in regulation of this game, and Miami was just too strong in the end. Derrick hasn't shown those flashes of brilliance in the first 4 games...I don't expect him to just turn it on like a light switch in Game 5. After all, if it were that easy the Bulls wouldn't be down 1-3.
> 
> Stick a fork in them.


:brokenhea


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry to bum you out. But I just don't see the heart of a Champion here. MIAMI flat out destroyed the Bulls. They beat them down and when the Bulls had the chance to respond... Well, they took another beat down. Sad but True.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, it's clearer, now than ever, that they don't have what it takes.

The only way we win Game 5 is with a blowout, and since the Heat are too good defensively to let that happen again, it'll most likely be a close game.

Which doesn't bode well for us.

Regular season be damned, when you've got two players like Wade and James you can go to in the clutch, you've got the edge in close games. 

If Game 5 is close, which it will probably be, it's a wrap.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm just totally bummed.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Did someone say that the Heat destroyed the Bulls last night? Just asking.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Everyone killed us, Noah is having a HORRIBLE SERIES, Boozer surprisingly has played ok offensively. Deng's inability to break down any defense hurts too. Rose can't score against this defense.


Noah isnt having a horrible series... He's just not scoring well. But the guy has been the best passer on the team, his team D has been excellent, he's rebounding. Is he playing as good as I thought he would? no. But he isn't the reason we are losing.

Deng is having a great series. Guarding the best player in the game and doing an excellent job on him. Then adding 17 and 7 to go along with that. Deng's been great.

Boozer has been as good as we could hope for going into this series. Averaging 17 and 11.

No the problem is Rose. he's creating zero offense in the halfcourt. Does he get a ridiculous amount of defensive attention? Yeah. But still he has played awful, especially in the halfcourt. I mean the guys is scoring 23 ppg on 36% shooting and has only 6 apg but 4 topg. 

No team is going to win a series where there best offensive player is completely shut down. The fact is the rest of the guys on our team are the ones making each of one of these Miami wins extremely close games.

And it's not just Rose playing awful on offense... He's has done so little defensively. I mean he's guarding one of the worst pg tandems in the NBA. he isn't making any big defensive plays, not forcing any turnovers...

Meanwhile you got Deng, Gibson, Noah, Brewer, etc... all over the court making plays defensively.

If Rose plays just ok we sweep this series.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Just look at the Heat, Lebron went through a stretch where he could not hit a shot and made a bunch of dumb plays but they have guys like Bosh and Wade that can pick him up. They can't double Lebron because of Bosh and Wade. Look how easy it was for Lebron to rack up the stats.
> 
> We need a 2 guard who can go off for 30 from time to time (JR Smith, Jason Richardson, Jamal Crawford, Aaron Afflalo to a lesser extent)
> 
> ...


Worst analysis ever?

So we need a bunch of scorers on this team, and more size and athleticism?

Please... we have lost 3 close games because the MVP of the league is playing awful. I'd love to see what would happen to any team in the history of the NBA if they played an extremly talented team in the conference finals and the MVP of the league shot 36% from the field and created almost no offense in the halfcourt.

The fact that we are even in these games with Rose performance shows you how well the rest of the team is built...

We could use an upgrade at 2g. No doubt. But that's it. Noah is a great C to have on a team like this. Deng is invaluable you can barely take him off the court, so who cares about a backup 3? (especcially when we have korver and Brewer). Boozer when he plays well fits as well. Gibson and Asik are about as much size and athleticism as you can hope to get off the bench.

Tell me how many teams in the NBA have more size and athleticism then us? (Rose, Brewer, Deng, Noah, Asik, Gibson)

It's like people say we need more scorers expecting the defense and rebounding to stay the same. 

Here's how the conversation goes all the time:

person 1:"We are such a good defensive and rebounding team so we just need to replace a bunch of our players with scorers"

ME: "Yeah but if we replace our defenders/rebounders with scoring then we won't be as good at defense and rebounding"


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

All I know is this team, as it's currently constructed, will never win an NBA championship.

They need to make changes.

Maybe that seems obvious to us here, but the idea of making significant changes that would better are team is easier said than it is done. The Magic and the Cavs know that.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Casey, I think it's important to knowledge that while Derrick has played poorly, he also has not had any backup offensively at crucial times throughout the series. It would be a hell of a lot easier for him if he had teammates knocking down big shots, but often no such support has been around.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> All I know is this team, as it's currently constructed, will never win an NBA championship.



I don't think this is true. However, changes are inevitable, anyway. Do you believe this team could win a title with an upgrade at the 2?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I don't think this is true. However, changes are inevitable, anyway. Do you believe this team could win a title with an upgrade at the 2?


Depends on the upgrade, and it depends at what cost do we make that upgrade.

People mention Mayo a lot. I'd like to believe that Mayo makes us better. In fact, I'm sure he does.

But good enough to beat Miami?

I'm skeptical. People forget we're not going to be the only team looking to improve this offseason. You'd have to imagine Miami will be a better team next year.

It's a simplistic way of looking at things, but if you look at the "second option" on every championship team in god knows how long, you have: Gasol, Gasol, Allen (or Garnett?), Parker (or Ginobilli?), Shaq (in his last good year), Parker/Ginobilli, and then you finally get to Richard Hamilton or Rasheed Wallace or Billups (I honestly don't know who was the second option on that team).

I'd have to think a second option of Mayo (possibly, or maybe it remains Boozer or Deng), would be the worst second option since the 04 Piston team. Not to mention that as much as I love Derrick, he isn't Kobe or Duncan. And he's not better than Pierce was on the Celtics when they won.

It's going to be tough, that's all. I'm not saying we can't do it. But it's going to be tough.

As long as management isn't satisfied with what they have and attribute this to "growing pains", I'll be okay.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Casey, I think it's important to knowledge that while Derrick has played poorly,


by poorly you must mean awful. he is simply not creating any half-court offense. He's not penetrating, he's not shooting well, he's not scoring, he's not passing well, he's doing almost nothing defensively...

This is the guy that is the best at the NBA at breaking down a defense and he has been completly inept in this area in the half-court. Sure they are overloading and doubling him, but that doesn't mean he can not be effective.

If Rose is shut out of the game to the point where he can not be aggressive in the half-court... then don't be aggressive. Pull the double out as far as you can and then make a simple pass to a teamate and let them go 4 on 3. If that happens all series long and we lose then so be it. But I just got done watching a game where rose put up 26 shots and made 7 turnovers. 


> he also has not had any backup offensively at crucial times throughout the series. It would be a hell of a lot easier for him if he had teammates knocking down big shots, but often no such support has been around.


Our next 2 best scorers both put up 20 points on 50% shooting!!! So maybe Rose should shoot less in the half court? The only time he is playing well is in the open-court. Fact is he hasn't done a good job of creating shots for himself or his teamates this whol;e series long. And yet he's probably taken almost twice as many shots as the next guy. and made the lions share of our turnovers.

If you can't break the defense down because of a double team, then make the simple pass and let our team play 4 on 3. Period. When Rose successfully passes out of that double team our offense looks good.

In fact when Rose has thrown the Ball to Boozer our offense has looked the best. At least that dude is getting shots he can make.

Nobody is making big shots because nobody else gets to touch the ball in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> All I know is this team, as it's currently constructed, will never win an NBA championship.
> 
> They need to make changes.
> 
> Maybe that seems obvious to us here, but the idea of making significant changes that would better are team is easier said than it is done. The Magic and the Cavs know that.


Wrong. 
This team as currently constructed can destroy the Heat. It just needs the MVP of the league to have a positive impact on the game. 1 blowout and 3 close losses where Rose shoots us in the foot in every loss. And still if we can manage to come up with one more play in game 4 we are tied 2-2 with a best out of 3 series and 2 home games left.

We easily could have won the title this year. Anyone saying otherwise is being foolish. 

And I'm not giving up yet, we are clearly the better team in this series if Rose can just play decent.

So frustrating to keep losing games because your best player kills you.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I don't think this is true. However, changes are inevitable, anyway. Do you believe this team could win a title with an upgrade at the 2?


As is we dont beat the Heat, the Heat are not going to stay pat either and Boozer and Deng are not getting younger and there is no guarantee that Deng will even play huge minutes in an another 82 game season without injury. 

A 2 guard upgrade really helps but yeah, it really depends on who we sign. Courtney Lee is not going to get it done. I have too see who will be available, Joe Johnson sure would be nice if he was not so damn expensive, Jamal Crawford would be a nice fit if he decides to come on a discount, Arron Aflalo would be a nice fit but hes not a game changer. We just don't know who's out there available and who are we willing to get rid of. 

As for Casey I won't even bother replying to your pointless reply's, If I even speak the name Deng your groin must start tingling because for the first time in a while you actually post something and WHAT A SURPRISE its in response a critical yet fair assessment of the Bulls team, and Deng happens to be mentioned in what I said. 

You want to talk about my analysis of this team lol, please you are the same genius who said the team was built "PERFECTLY" around Derrick Rose. 



> Tell me how many teams in the NBA have more size and athleticism then us? (Rose, Brewer, Deng, Noah, Asik, Gibson)


Umm for starters THE ONE WE ARE PLAYING AGAINST RIGHT NOW! 

Come back when you want to have a legit discussion without lobbing pointless statements at me.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Depends on the upgrade, and it depends at what cost do we make that upgrade.
> 
> People mention Mayo a lot. I'd like to believe that Mayo makes us better. In fact, I'm sure he does.
> 
> ...


I wonder why we won the most games in the NBA, with a team constructed like this? 

Fact is if Boozer plays like he has most of his career or even just like he has the last 2 games of this series, then we already have a better second option then half the guys on your list anyways.

I love when people want to act like theyv'e been right all along in saying that this team isn't constructed properly to win a title. Simply because a matter as small as a missed ft or a bad call might keep us from being in a tied series with homecourt advantage in the conference finals. And in a series where the MVP of the league looks like he is trying to throw the series.

Yeah your right we never had a chance...


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> You want to talk about my analysis of this team lol, please you are the same genius who said the team was built "PERFECTLY" around Derrick Rose.


Check our record bro. If anybody has been right about the bulls its been me. How many games did you say we would win this year?

And the team is built perfectly around Rose... Yeah, unfortunately the player we built around is playing god awful and we are still almost winning games in the conference finals of the NBA. so give me a break.



> Umm for starters THE ONE WE ARE PLAYING AGAINST RIGHT NOW!


HAHA.

The team that at all times has a center in the game that is 6'8. The team that is littered with old slow over the hill players. The team who's pg rotations is probably the least athletic in the NBA. Even Bosh isn't a particularly good athlete. HAHA

They have 2 great athletes and that is on the wing. Name another good athlete on that team... even if I give you Bosh. Who else? Nothing. Fact is we got 3 big men bigger stronger and more athletic then any big on their roster. (Yes Taj is a better athlete then Bosh) We also have Rose who is like the lebron version of a pg. We have Brewer and Deng who are better athletes then anyone outside of their big 3.

So please get out of here with that nonsense. Why do you think we outrebound everyone?

Get a clue bro.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Check our record bro. If anybody has been right about the bulls its been me. How many games did you say we would win this year?
> 
> And the team is built perfectly around Rose... Yeah, unfortunately the player we built around is playing god awful and we are still almost winning games in the conference finals of the NBA. so give me a break.


I predicted a loss to the Heat or Magic in the playoff's I'm right. LOL don't act like you predicted the Bulls to have the best record in the NBA and #1 seed when the season started. 




> The team that at all times has a center in the game that is 6'8. The team that is littered with old slow over the hill players. The team who's pg rotations is probably the least athletic in the NBA. Even Bosh isn't a particularly good athlete. HAHA


I can't tell if you are joking or being serious? I can only assume that a basketball guru/genius like yourself is joking about this because nobody with half a brain would even think that a team that has Lebron James, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh is less athletic than this Bulls team. I can't take this serious so I'm just gonna assume the rest of your post is just for comedic effect. 

Pretty funny Case.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

caseyrh said:


> Wrong.
> This team as currently constructed can destroy the Heat. It just needs the MVP of the league to have a positive impact on the game. 1 blowout and 3 close losses where Rose shoots us in the foot in every loss. And still if we can manage to come up with one more play in game 4 we are tied 2-2 with a best out of 3 series and 2 home games left.
> 
> We easily could have won the title this year. Anyone saying otherwise is being foolish.
> ...


If Bulls easily could have won a title...then why are they down 1-3 against Miami? Ifs its constructed to destroy the heat...then why arnt they doing it?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> If Bulls easily could have won a title...then why are they down 1-3 against Miami? Ifs its constructed to destroy the heat...then why arnt they doing it?


Dude. Are you serious? First this is the conference finals... Second a 1 point difference in the last game has us tied 2-2 in the series with 2 out of the next 3 games home games. Third the MVP of the league has been awful. 

Get a clue.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I predicted a loss to the Heat or Magic in the playoff's I'm right.


How many games did you say we would win? I believe you said something like "At most 48 wins". Then you said Kurt Thomas and Omer Asik were overpayed. And that neither of them could play in the NBA. You said Taj Gibson was Awful. You said Deng was Average. Noah was overrated. Watson was a terrible backup pg. I believe you were one of the people who said we should have trade Noah and Deng for Melo at the start of they year.

LOL, dude you have to realize you are a running joke on here with your predictions. You said Orlando would beat us? well they didnt. So you were wrong again there. and thats something your proud of!

You said The Heat would beat us. But you also said Rose was the best player in the NBA and that you knew he would go off against the heat. Meanwhile the only reason the Heat are leading this series is because the best player in the world has been throwing the series! 

Basically you are proud of the fact that you predicted the bulls would not win a title? And because it that looks like it will come true (in the conference finals) you think that you are right. LMFAO!

Just playing the odds your gonna be right the vast majority of the time saying that any team in the NBA won't win a title.


> LOL don't act like you predicted the Bulls to have the best record in the NBA and #1 seed when the season started.


Actually out of everyone on this thread i picked the bulls to win 55 games to start this season and because I thought that was a conservative guess I also checked the 55-59 box for how many wins they would have.

Also I said that I thought the bulls were at least as good if not better then any team in the east, not named MIami. My Bulls record on here is so much better then yours it's not even funny.

You should start listening to me and stop arguing.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I can't tell if you are joking or being serious? I can only assume that a basketball guru/genius like yourself is joking about this because nobody with half a brain would even think that a team that has Lebron James, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh is less athletic than this Bulls team. I can't take this serious so I'm just gonna assume the rest of your post is just for comedic effect.
> 
> Pretty funny Case.


Oh and as far as this little gem goes.

Typically the bigger/more athletic team wins the rebounding battle. I wonder why we are the best rebounding team in the NBA, if size and athleticism are such a weakness of ours? I wonder why Miami can't score in the paint against us or outrbound us if they are so much bigger and more athletic?

Give me a break dude. Go look at combine numbers for our roster and then tell me we aren't big athletic...

Such a bad argument it's not even funny.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

//… Meanwhile the only reason the Heat are leading this series is because the best player in the world has been throwing the series! //...CSY

Keep moving with your analyses, pal. Why do you think “ the best player in the world has been throwing the series” ?

May be because he just figured out that he can not do it alone or may be he completely exhausted by carrying this team on his shoulders from game to game or may be he is injured ... etc

As I said before I am extremely happy with the fact that we have MVP- superstar Rose. Now we need rebuild the starting line, piece by piece. The following three facts should be seriously considered:


Rose alone will cost us around $15M/year, we can not afford paying Noah /Deng/Boozer combined $40M salaries just for supporting functions.

This team needs another playmaker at SG position.

Eventually, Boozer and Deng should go...theoretically I would like replace Boozer with young nasty all star PF (250- 6-10”) Blake Griffin for example  and highly salaried Deng with some average veteran SF.

So after couple more years we can say – fy LWD or anyone else.

BTW, current series is not over yet...why do you guys even started this dialogue ?!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> I'd have to think a second option of Mayo (possibly, or maybe it remains Boozer or Deng), would be the worst second option since the 04 Piston team.


May would not be the 2nd option. The 2nd option would be Boozer or Deng. Mayo, though, would be your 2nd ballhandling wing who can be a playmaker. I'm not sure we need a #2 scorer, considering we already have two guys who can be expected to put up something in the range of 17-20 ppg.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Our next 2 best scorers both put up 20 points on 50% shooting!!!


I was talking about the series as a whole. That type of production hasn't been there throughout.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Typically the bigger/more athletic team wins the rebounding battle. I wonder why we are the best rebounding team in the NBA, if size and athleticism are such a weakness of ours? I wonder why Miami can't score in the paint against us or outrbound us if they are so much bigger and more athletic?


First of all outside of Game 1 its not like Miami is getting crushed in the rebounding game and secondly this idea that Miami can't score in the paint is just stupid. Chris Bosh is killing us on the perimeter he does not need to score in the paint, Lebron James when he does want to score in the paint does. The point is all this "athleticism and size" that we have is doing nothing to stop Miami from doing what they want to do. 

Dude the Bulls had the best defensive FG% and a mediocre offense of their own, that creates a TON of rebounding opportunities so don't act like our team is just full of Blake Griffins and that all our size is just dominating everyone else. 



> Give me a break dude. Go look at combine numbers for our roster and then tell me we aren't big athletic...


Whats funny is that you are making a big deal out of nothing. I never said we DONT have any athletic big men, all I said was "More size and athleticism would be nice too", who would not wan't more size and athleticism? Would you prefer Keith Boogans or someone like Jason Richardson? Would you rather have CJ Watson or someone like Jamal Crawford? Would you rather have Omer Asik a defensive 7 footer who can't finish or a defensive 7 footer like Chandler who can finish?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats kinda sad is some of the names that we would like to fill the 2 guard spot have been here before lol, Shannon Brown, JR Smith and Jamal Crawford.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Whats kinda sad is some of the names that we would like to fill the 2 guard spot have been here before lol, Shannon Brown, JR Smith and Jamal Crawford.


Well that, and they are all terrible for us.

Shannon Brown can't dribble and is too small to be a starting NBA SG.

JR Smith can't dribble and doesn't try to play defense.

Jamal Crawford is older than people realize (31 yrs old) and doesn't try to play defense.

Sadly enough I would easily take Crawford over the first two, which really says something as I'm not a fan of Crawford, but he is the only one who comes close to filling the role of playmaker/shot creator who can also nail 3's and get hot from the 2-guard spot.


----------

